# Modded vehicle shipping



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

My buddy has a really nice US spec FJ Cruiser with lots of mods. He wheels pretty often and plan on wheeling out there.
Front and rear bumpers, winch, lift, big tires etc etc.
We don't think that we can build another FJ over there for a reasonable price, so he wants to ship his truck.

Would shipping be a problem because of the mods? 
I see a few companies online, but has anyone had any experience with modded vehicle shipping?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They're currently in the process of banning all modified cars and shutting down all garages that perform modifications. I wouldn't bother.

http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/abu-dhabi-police-to-impound-noisy-cars

It's only going to get worse.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Personally I don't see a problem with that FJ. I have shipped lots of stuff over without any problems.... 

I also don't see Dubai following exactly what other Emirates are doing. Sharjah is more trying to get all the JUNK off the roads from all the shady back yard mechanics as half the cars there drive sideways down the road from poor accident repairs....

If you told me you had a 10 sec Corvette or Mustang with huge cams and 3" open exhaust then I would tell you that you have a problem... 

Worst case for your friend is that he uses the big tires when he is out in the desert and uses smaller ones when he is in town. Or he'll be like me and have 3 cars and choose the one he is going to drive depending on where he is going


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, I've hear and read about the noisy car bans as well. I think performance enhancements such and chips, body kits, interior, rim and wheels are O.K. But once you get into exhaust, mufflers or pipes your asking for trouble here and are subject to impound and fines.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Unfortunately in the UAE, what the law states, and the application of that law are 2 entirely different things. But as long as you're aware of the risk, you can make an informed decision.

Yes it's Gulf News, and yes it's Sharjah, but have a look here: gulfnews : Sharjah to shut down workshops modifying cars or quad bikes



> "We will have zero tolerance for those who modify cars because they put lives in danger such as adding *oversized tyres*, higher percentage tinted windows or any other kind of car modification," he said.
> 
> "You need expert technicians to carry out modifications on cars. A vehicle is under risk of exploding if the work is carried out by unqualified technicians," he said
> 
> He said police have already confiscated large numbers of modified cars and quad bikes, whose engines were modified since the issuance of the new decision. "*Confiscated vehicles will not be returned to owners under any circumstances.*"


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

While the news reports seem to be concerned with noise and exhausts I expect the lackeys at the RTA to be failing vehicles due to lift kits, winches etc. Anyone called Icon etc and spoke to them?


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks guys,
He's scared to ship it now. We could take the lift off and reinstall it when it gets there, but the bumpers are a killer to ship separate.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Bulls_96 said:


> Thanks guys,
> He's scared to ship it now. We could take the lift off and reinstall it when it gets there, but the bumpers are a killer to ship separate.


Chances are he'll get it in ok, it's the yearly check with the RTA that may present problems.

Thing is, even if they pass tight laws about mods, a certain nationality will still be tearing up and down Jumeriah Beach Road and Al Wasl in their penile replacement carriages.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Chances are he'll get it in ok, it's the yearly check with the RTA that may present problems.
> 
> Thing is, even if they pass tight laws about mods, a certain nationality will still be tearing up and down Jumeriah Beach Road and Al Wasl in their penile replacement carriages.


I was unaware of the yearly checks. Thanks.
We just want to wheel a little on the weekends. Is there any documentation on what they are looking for?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Bulls_96 said:


> I was unaware of the yearly checks. Thanks.
> We just want to wheel a little on the weekends. Is there any documentation on what they are looking for?


no documentation, rules change regularly and are not uniformly applied. 

why not join an offroad club and ask the question there? UAEOFFROADERS - Lounge


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

mgb said:


> no documentation, rules change regularly and are not uniformly applied.
> 
> why not join an offroad club and ask the question there? UAEOFFROADERS - Lounge


I'll give them a look. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Update: was going through a few Facebook groups and Sharjah police are going to town on any mods. The new laws are meant to be combatting noise and kids revving and drifting but off roaders are getting caught in the crossfire. 

Basically, anyone with a lift kit, light bar etc is getting pulled over and getting a hard time from Sharjah police. Maximum punishment is the vehicle is impounded indefinitely but most people seem to be getting a grilling on the promise they'll change certain mods immediately. 

They apparently have a big problem with air intakes anything other than the stock exhaust is a no-no too. However in typical UAE inconsistency someone reported that the police weren't too happy about one guys snorkel!! 

As far as I know nobody has been told to actually change a lift, light bar, bumper, tyres etc yet but having anything other than a stock vehicle will get you pulled over.

Yes this is Sharjah not Dubai, but a lot of trails are start either in Sharjah or driving through it.


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

That sucks. Looks like the FJ will be staying stateside. Maybe we will build a hilux when we get there. Shouldnt be too hard to make that look stock.


----------

